# Feeling sick from relationship.



## Maroson (May 21, 2010)

My GF and I of four months now got in a fight last friday... 

For the first 3 months I would take her out real nice. I would spend a lot of money on her... and after dates she said she wasn't that type of girl, She would get upset id spend money on her. For the last month I haven't been doing as nice of things and we've been at home relaxing watching movies and a couple weeks ago she was sad she never had a chance to dress up pretty and look nice, That I don't take her out. 

So last Friday I took her out to the theater and told her I got passes from a friend so it wasn't costing me a thing. I had actually paid but I didn't want an argument over paying when I just wanted to have a nice night. I took her to see her favorite movie series Underworld. 

The next day she said to me she feels bad that we used a friends passes and was upset. I told her if it made her feel better I paid and she said... so you lied to me? 

Since then she went to a Superbowl party and just went and got drunk without me at a college dorm, I felt very in-secure just due to the times we were in. The other reason I felt insecure is she silent all day to me then suddenly out of now were i get a text "I am going to a Superbowl party, night." 

Over the past week I felt terrible and haven't received nearly any affection. I bought her a flower in the morning before she went to school to apologize. I sent her messages I had a friend translate to french which she speaks but I don't speak, just to be romantic... yesterday I offered to give her a romantic night because I love her so much... She didn't really take to it too well. she did want it and she is starting to want to spend time with me but last night she said something to me that really made me worry... 

She said to me "I'm lucky shes not like most girl that would get back at their boyfriends when mad and that she didn't kiss or sleep with another guy, she had plenty of opportunity but she loves me and didn't take them." I myself have been cheated on and I never want to feel that pain again.... I started to cry a little when she said that to me... I don't know how to feel from this but it hurts extremely bad... I sent her a text last night explaining how I felt but haven't had a response. The only thing that saves me from doing anything or breaking this up is shes the one who once threw up in my mothers car and she hid behind me and asked me to tell my mom because she felt terrible and my mom is extremely nice. My mom laughed and hugged her when she had me tell her this. That and she has never ever ever lied to me... and that's kinda a reason shes so upset with me lying about the movies... 

I'm tired of being in this dog house guys...


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I think that she's trying to tell you that she sees greener pastures over the fence, and she may be having second thoughts about your relationship.


----------



## Maroson (May 21, 2010)

maybe but she made the decision to stay with me last night and were supposed to go rock climbing tonight and she asked me if we could do stuff for valentines day


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

> I'm tired of being in this dog house guys


What took you so long? Tell her to get her sh** together or leave you alone forever. What an unstable child. That's what she is. A child.

Look dude, you have a very short history with her. Very short. If you cling on hoping for things to get better, one day you'll wake up realizing that you've been trying to please this unappreciative girl for over a decade and she's still the same.

Talk to her like a man. Don't break up with her, but set boundaries. A relationship needs to be a 2-way street. One party always ends up giving more, but the difference cannot be too big.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

F-102 said:


> I think that she's trying to tell you that she sees greener pastures over the fence, and she may be having second thoughts about your relationship.


either this or she is the type that will KEEP you in the 'dog house' if you stay together.

she sounds like a chronic complainer.


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

You sound like a really generous guy who is not afraid to spend money to show you value someone you love. If i was her i would be glad.

The bit about her being upset cos you lied to her... well, the adult thing to do would be to just acknowledge that she feels that about you lying to her about the tickets... you don't necessarily have to agree that it's justified... 

But, judging by her behaviour, she doesn't sound like someone you can reason or communicate with as one adult to another. She does sound very childish and quite spoilt. If i were you, i would find another girl to splash out on who will appreciate you much more

Hope this helps

Cheers


QuietSoul


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think she's too high maintenance. 

She wants to do nice thing but gets mad if you pay. Does she want to pay? No. It's funny how she doesn't get upset until AFTER she's enjoyed the date. LOL.

Sounds like a gold digger with a complex. And just too much drama. You shouldn't get scolded for spending YOUR money.

Wtf. Move on. She's not the one for you.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Maroson said:


> My GF and I of four months now got in a fight last friday...
> 
> For the first 3 months I would take her out real nice. I would spend a lot of money on her... and after dates she said she wasn't that type of girl, She would get upset id spend money on her. For the last month I haven't been doing as nice of things and we've been at home relaxing watching movies and a couple weeks ago she was sad she never had a chance to dress up pretty and look nice, That I don't take her out.
> 
> ...


How old are you guys, maybe 14?? A real woman, in a real relationship doesn't tell her man that he is lucky that she didn't kiss or sleep with another guy when she was mad. That is something an immature high schooler would do. And her throwing up in your mothers car is the only reason you're not breaking up with her...what does that even mean really?? You feel sorry for her? Actually I think you're better off staying in the dog house and let her go her own way....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> How old are you guys, maybe 14??


:lol:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Also..4 months isn't very long. Cut your losses and trade up. That's my motto in these situations.


----------



## Maroson (May 21, 2010)

No the throwing up in my moms car was just a great example of how honest she is...shes brutally honest... i told her not to care about the throwing up...but she just had to tell my mom...

and im 23. shes 20.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Maroson said:


> No the throwing up in my moms car was just a great example of how honest she is...shes brutally honest... i told her not to care about the throwing up...but she just had to tell my mom...
> 
> and im 23. shes 20.


Well, at least we've established that she isn't 14, although 20 is quite young. When I was 20, a serious relationship and marriage were the last things on my mind.

She likes you spending money on her. Then she changes directions and doesn't want you to spend money on her. I don't know how often you two see each other, but maybe her motivation for asking you to spend less money is guilt. As in she's interested in another guy as more than just a friend.

She's high maintenance, for sure. You've only been dating for four months. She went to a Superbowl party without you. She throws it in your face that she has opportunities to sleep with other guys.

She's not that into you. You are investing way too much of yourself in a relationship that isn't that great. Just to appease her, you lied about how you got the movie tickets. Then she holds your feet to the fire for not telling her you bought them. This isn't the stuff on which great relationships are built.

There are plenty of women in this world who aren't high maintenance and childish. Go out and find one.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Maroson said:


> No the throwing up in my moms car was just a great example of how honest she is...shes brutally honest... i told her not to care about the throwing up...but she just had to tell my mom...
> 
> and im 23. shes 20.


 OK, she's 20 going on 14. Women who have any respect for the man they are with do not kiss, flirt or sleep with other men to get back at the man they are angry with. To make the statement that most other women act that way is nonsense. Most of us talk it out so we can get past it. I'm glad I don't have the mentality that sleeping with another man is going to solve the issue of my boyfriend or husband lying to me. If she is so honest then be blunt...ask her why she treats you the way the way does and see how she responds.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Face it bud-she's always going to make you feel like you disappointed her. And when the guilt trips are no longer getting her the returns she wants, she will indeed start sleeping with those guys that you are so lucky she is not sleeping with...

...yet.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

She made a decision to date you and encouraged the relationship going along knowing you didn't have loads of money. Then she complained because you didn't take her out. You did something nice and she called you out for a lie where the intent was not to deceive but to do something nice. This is way different from not telling your wife about your extra girlfriend because you don't want to hurt your wife's feelings! She has no perspective on this 'lie', as it has no malice attached to it at all. Then she goes to a party and points out all the things she could do but chooses not to. This is a power trip. It's like threatening to punch someone out when you're much bigger than them and could do serious harm, but then adding that you're choosing not to (implying you could easily and randomly do so in the future)...then she sleeps over with you. I don't know, this just doesn't sound like a healthy relationship to me. If you're feeling confused, it might not be because you can't cope with *A* relationship, it might be that this one is wayyyyyy too much work to bother coping with.


----------



## Oregondaddy (Feb 10, 2012)

you will always be her whipping post.... time to do the fire drill.. stop, drop and roll out of the picture


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

Maroson said:


> My GF and I of four months now got in a fight last friday...
> 
> For the first 3 months I would take her out real nice. I would spend a lot of money on her... and after dates she said she wasn't that type of girl, She would get upset id spend money on her. For the last month I haven't been doing as nice of things and we've been at home relaxing watching movies and a couple weeks ago she was sad she never had a chance to dress up pretty and look nice, That I don't take her out.
> 
> ...


 
She wants control and her actions and I could have comments should motivate you to move on and slide her right into the friend category after you cut her off for a mintue. Be glad that in four months she showed you what she is capable of short term but imagine what long term could be like. Manipulation and control are just two words that I can't tolerate. It became a deal breaker in my dating days due to a bad experience.


----------

